# Which is famous City of Spain?



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Villarriba or Villabajo.

Actually that was what a German replied to me when I asked the same question.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Sitges.

No ... seriously ... Madrid, the capital city. Barcelona is a close second.


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Ola, tengo unas fotos de Madrid y Tenerife k me gustaria k las mirarais y las comenteis.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=922832

Saludos!!!


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

@ Stifler: In Germany, that's probably true. There's a famous tv ad for washing-up liquid: "Mentre Villabajo todavía está limpiando los platos, Villarriba ya está de fiesta!" :lol:


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would vote for Almeria but I can´t so I have voted for Girona, jejeje


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, I didn´t know that I have a 'paisano' on the SSC forums, nice to meet you
Senen23 :cheers:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I love Madrid!


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

madrid then barcelona


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

brand/global reputation: Barcelona.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Lloret de Mar


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Seville should be in the poll, but Madrid would get my vote regardless.


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

I would imagine that internationally Madrid is more well known, although I prefer Barcelona and it won't be too long before it is more well known than Madrid.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Barcelona and Madrid are similar in terms of famous-ness...but when I think of Spain, Barcelona comes into my head first...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Yep same for me....for some reason when i think in Spain, Barcelona cames first to my mind....


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Barcelona is the most famous city in Spain.I don't know Spain yet, but if I had to travel there, I'd rather to know Barcelona than other spanish cities, plus Catalunya is like a different country.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Madrid is the largest city, capital, and psychological heart of the country. As famous as Barcelona is, it has to be Madrid. I think a similar situation exists in China. Shanghai and Hong Kong are high profile, but the heart of China is Beijing. Same thing here. Madrid is Spain's nucleus, and by extension, the city I think of first when I think of Spain.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Barcelona...
And Seville is after Madrid the most know.


----------



## tgrmughal (Sep 25, 2008)

Barcelona,


----------



## sophiaa11 (Sep 5, 2009)

Barcelona is the city.Excellent place to visit.Madrid is second i think


----------

